# Should low-power stations go away?



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

With all the attention the digital transition has been getting lately, I've started to wonder: what purpose do low-power stations serve anymore? I know there are a couple of examples, such as the Bakersfield and Palm Springs, CA markets, where low-power stations act as major affiliates. However, overwhelmingly I've found LP and CA to be complete wastes of space. Most of them are just shopping channels, small-budget Christian and Spanish stations, and other things like that. Does anyone really need those? Most CAN'T even watch them since their not on cable.

I don't know. I'm probably wrong, but that's been on my mind for a while.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess the easy answer is that they would go away if they were not profitable. As long as they are profitable for whomever owns the station, they'll continue.


----------



## pdh0490 (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont see the reason in them any more i thank they sould go away


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

They aren't going to go away unless the licensees turn them in, because the government can't just take away a license without a major violation.

LPTV can convert to digital, but most haven't yet, and Congress/FCC hasn't set a date. Many rural areas still have low-power translators carrying major networks, so no doubt some people in those areas find the signals a lot more useful than the home shopping and religious programming that is carried in larger cities.

Remember that religious channels are on the air because people gave money for them to be on the air. Home shopping channels are leased out based on the number of households the station could theoretically reach. It doesn't matter whether anyone's actually watching.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I was reading the LPTV did not have to convert. 
What is going to happen to the old analog frequencies, I know they are being sold off but to who and for what? Are they going to start beaming messages into out subconcious? Oh my god what if they are going to start scanning our thoughts...... Man I gotta check my new CFLs for listening devices.....

Seriously what is going to happen to them, I heard Broadband internet services?


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

I live 2 1/2 blocks from an Awful Tower. Its only 8 Kw but it gets in everything. I don't even need a connection to receive it.

Thus I need 4 antennas, two blocking screens, a dozen JoinTennas, preamps and mixers to get my 21 channels.

I hope they put off going to digital because they get to up their power to 14 Kw.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Most of the LP stations in Phoenix have or are going digital. Two are leasing sub channels


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

dodge boy said:


> What is going to happen to the old analog frequencies, I know they are being sold off but to who and for what?


To say that the analog frequencies are being sold off is an oversimplification that has been repeated over and over again by industry officials and lawmakers.

What is really happening is that channels 52-69 are being eliminated. (You may recall that TV's used to go all the way up to 83...channels 70-83 were discontinued back in the `80s.) Some of the channels will be used for police/fire communication. Others have been auctioned off on a channel-by-channel/market-by-market basis to private companies, some of which plan broadband service. LPTV's can stay on 52-69 in analog until the company that bought the channel in their market orders them to turn off. I think they get 30 days notice.

In other words, _most _of the old analog channels are not being sold, they'll just be empty.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

The other thing: at least in the Arizona desert, going from LPTV analog to digital significantly increases signal coverage.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

These low power analog stations were given a longer time to convert to digital. But they will eventually also be required to convert or they will be forced off the air. I don't know remember if the final YEAR was set for them to complete.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

No date has been set for the LPTV conversion. Federal grants will be issued so no stations have to go silent. But the money isn't quite flowing as quickly as LPTV/translator operators had hoped.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The old analog channels are not empty. they are to be used by cell phone companies, emergency responders, etc.

In the 2-51 channel band, just because there is no station on, say channel 33, does not mean that that channel is not used. Digital white areas (no local broadcasters) are used for wireless microphones and other very low power uses like TV station remote links, wireless internet etc.


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a new LP DTV station here in Nashville area on 7.1, but I'm pretty sure the only people who can recieve it are those close to the tower or with a good outdoor antenna. Pretty much pointless if you ask me.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

T_N_T said:


> There is a new LP DTV station here in Nashville area on 7.1, but I'm pretty sure the only people who can recieve it are those close to the tower or with a good outdoor antenna. Pretty much pointless if you ask me.


I just started getting that station, too. It's running 300 watts! :eek2: I found out it's replacing the Daystar LPTV, which is still on the air with a blank screen.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

300 Watts ? - You could almost run that out of your house !


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> 300 Watts ? - You could almost run that out of your house !


That's what the FCC data says. Of course, it's digital VHF at 1200 feet up, so it's equivalent to a lot more. A full-power VHF DTV 5 on the same tower is only running 22kW.


----------



## retrostation (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank GOD for low power digital, thats all I have to say.

WKRP-LD is now on (with sound)lol I finally have something good to watch.
I myself love back to back episodes of mcmillan and wife. lol

But seriously, WKRP is coming in great here in Lavergne, they will cover all metro nashville. Like I said in another post, the big guys didnt seem to have the nerve to put RTV on. Now maybe we will see some of the other subchannels pop up.


WIIW-lp is for sale with a digital CP..

WETV in the boro has a cp for digital, they are a class A.

I have not been this excited over TV in years.


----------



## retrostation (Jun 28, 2009)

I have seen posts that say they have WKRP as far out as lewisburg and Mcewen and camden. LP digital is great!


----------

